# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  طلب اي شي ممكن يفيد حول هدا الموضوع

## naloot

ارجوا المساعدة بكتاب او اي شي حول موضوع انشاء خط تجميع للألواح الشمسية

----------

